# Comment installer une partition windows sur un FUSIONDRIVE ?



## flashark (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je possède un macbook pro sur lequel j'ai dernièrement dû remplacer le disque dur car celui-ci était mort. Les techniciens qui se sont occupés de mon ordinateur ont jugés bon de faire fusionner le nouveau disque dur avec mon disque SSD (mon SSD remplace mon lecteur de disque).

Depuis je n'arrive pas à réinstaller ma partition windows... Quelqu'un pourrait-il (elle) m'indiquer la démarche à suivre ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Salut *flashark
*
Je découvre ton sujet avec quelque retard.

Je te propose d'aller à : Applications > Utilitaires > pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des diques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres logiques

la 2è > le tableau détaillé du système de stockage *CoreStorage* impliqué par un Fusion Drive

Poste ces 2 tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais pour bien faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque.


----------



## flashark (11 Décembre 2017)

Merci de prendre le temps de m'aider et de me donner des indications supers claires ! 
Voici les informations demandées :



```
Last login: Wed Nov 29 17:39:24 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             449.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS windows                 299.7 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +699.1 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group A78864F5-AD60-4325-9E02-9D4A0A9D7A88
    =========================================================
    Name:         nomdugroupe
    Status:       Online
    Size:         705663156224 B (705.7 GB)
    Free Space:   204800 B (204.8 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 54FE5FDF-7CA4-4F89-B540-F164C26933E7
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     255716540416 B (255.7 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9CCF0DE7-4F14-4D8C-A57B-5B774905890B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     449946615808 B (449.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 55CC89D0-9523-4EA2-A7F2-E209B969C262
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          699070152704 B (699.1 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Sur le HDD (*750 Go*) -->

la partition n°3 -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
```
est ce qu'on appelle une partition auxiliaire de pré-démarrage de la bande *CoreStorage disk1s2* située au-dessus > mais il faudrait qu'à cet emplacement existe une partition * Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* jouant à la fois ce rôle d'auxiliaire de démarrage et de partition de secours recelant un *RecoveryOS*.

Normalement > le programme d'installation d'un OS dans le volume d'un *Fusion Drive* opère cette conversion. Je me demande bien comment les techniciens que tu as évoqués s'y sont pris pour installer un OS sans que cette transformation en *Recovery HD* de la partition *disk1s3* ne s'effectue. La seule hypothèse qui me vient est qu'ils n'ont pas installé l'OS dans le volume du *Fusion Drive* > mais cloné simplement un OS de type _clean install_ dans ce volume.

----------

la partition n°4 -->

```
4:                  Apple_HFS windows                 299.7 GB   disk1s4
```
monte un volume qui s'intitule comiquement *windows* > alors que le type de la partition est *Apple_HFS* > ce qui implique que le format du système de fichiers de cette partition est *JHFS+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*).

Pas étonnant que tu ne puisses pas installer Windows dans un volume de ce format Apple - comme si l'intituté de *windows* suffisait par affinité nominale à le permettre. De petits plaisantins, tes techniciens...

----------

Est-ce que tu peux me dire de quelle année est ton _MacBook Pro_ et quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ? - et quelle version de Windows tu voudrais installer ?


----------



## flashark (11 Décembre 2017)

Oui des petits comiques... j'avais porté mon ordi chez un magasin "Cami" que l'on m'avait pourtant vivement recommandé.

Merci pour toutes tes explications, l'année de mon macbook pro est mid 2012, l'OS actuel est Macos Sierra. (d'ailleurs je ne sais pas si tu pourras corroborer : on m'a déconseillé de passer sur High sierra, apparement mon Macbook pro ne suivrait pas)...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Voici ce qui est possible de faire dans le cadre de ton Fusion Drive -->


supprimer la partition *disk1s4* (Apple qui voudrait se faire passer pour Windows) et récupérer son espace au volume global (ce qui va dilater la partition *disk1s2* du HDD). Ainsi > tu auras les coudées franches pour un re-partitionnement. Je vais te passer une paire de commandes qui font le travail.


ré-installer l'OS «Sierra» (simple application d'un installateur à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*) --> le Logiciel-Système sera restauré > ton compte préservé > et la conversion de la partition de prédémarrage *disk1s4* à une *Recovery HD* effectuée. J'ai un lien à te passer permettant de télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de «Sierra» (qui a été supprimé de la rubrique "Achats" des comptes d'utilisateurs).


Je pense qu'avec ton SSD de *255 Go* associé en Fusion Drive au HDD --> l'OS High Sierra serait supporté. Mais pour l'heure cet OS ne s'installe pas en format *APFS* dans les volumes de Fusion Drive mais en format *JHFS+*. Et dans ce format-là (à mon avis) c'est un vrai boulet. Je te conseille d'attendre au moins une prochaine MÀJ de High Sierra qui rendra le format *APFS* compatible avec le Fusion Drive.

Un dernier point éventuel : est-ce que l'association Fusion Drive te convient (tu as un volume unique pour 2 disques et une vitesse importante) ou bien est-ce que tu préférerais une dissociation ?


----------



## flashark (11 Décembre 2017)

OK merci encore ! Je vais suivre ton conseil ! 
La clé bootable que j'ai me permet d'installer windows 10 home.
Et pour répondre à ta derniere question oui, l'association fusion drive me convient. (j'y connais pas grand chose mais la vitesse de mon macbook pro c'est notoirement améliorée depuis).


----------



## macomaniac (11 Décembre 2017)

Alors voici la paire de commandes -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*4* du HDD

la 2è récupère son espace au Fusion Drive

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur --> reposte le tableau retourné par une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


Pour le téléchargement d'un installateur de «Sierra» voici un lien à un article récent de MacGé : ☞*macOS Sierra finalement de retour dans le Mac App Store*☜ (clique le lien rouge - tu as un lien dans l'article te donnant accès au téléchargement)

Je te conseille de suivre l'ordre : récupération de l'espace > ré-installation de «Sierra» > installation de Windows avec l'«Assistant BootCamp».


----------



## flashark (12 Décembre 2017)

Salut !!! Comment tu vas ?

J'ai suivi tes indications, il n'y a pas eu de message d'erreur !
Peux-tu m'expliquer pour quelle raison je dois ré-installer sierra ? (j'aurai fini de le télécharger d'ici une heure d'apres l'estimation)

Voici où on en est :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             749.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +998.9 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

flashark a dit:


> Peux-tu m'expliquer pour quelle raison je dois ré-installer sierra ?



Afin de transformer ceci -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4
```
en cela -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4
```


pour l'instant > ta partition n°*3* ne porte qu'un volume *Boot OS X* qui assure une fonction de pré-démarrage de la bande *CoreStorage* du dessus -->


```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             749.8 GB   disk1s2
```

après ré-installation > son volume *Recovery HD* contiendra 2 dossiers aux fonctions distinctes : un *com.apple.boot.S* recelant le logiciel de pré-démarrage antérieurement résident du volume *Boot OS X* > et un *com.apple.recovery.boot* recelant le système de secours *RecoveryOS* démarrable par *⌘R*

=> en résumé : tu peux toujours avoir besoin d'une *Recovery HD* > par exemple : s'il était question de désactiver le *SIP* > ou de réparer le système de fichiers du volume *Macintosh HD*...


----------



## flashark (12 Décembre 2017)

Avant de réinstaller macOS Sierra, est-ce que :  lorsque je vais lancer la procédure je dois avoir sauvegardé tous mes fichiers bureau, document, téléchargement ect ? ou bien est-ce qu'ils seront toujours là apres la réinstallation ?

Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2017)

Ton compte (données, préférences) pas plus que les applications tierces ne seront touchés par cette "ré-instalation" qui ne fait que restaurer le logiciel du Système (et la partition de secours, si absente).


----------



## flashark (13 Décembre 2017)

Salut macomaniac !
je n'arrive toujours pas à installer bootcamp... peut-être pourras-tu m'aider ?
voici les étapes que j'ai suivies :

1) j'ai téléchargé sur microsoft l'ISO 64bit de windows 10 (est-ce que je devais prendre la 32 ?)
2) j'ai lancé l'assistant bootcamp 
3) dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai effacé ma clé usb pour la reformater au format MS-DOT (fat32)
4) lors de l'installation de bootcamp j'ai coché ça : - creer un disque d'instalaltion windows 7 ou version ultérieur
- supprimer windows 7 ou version ultérieur

Malgré tout ça, à la fin de l'installation lorsque mon macbook pro redémarre l'écran est blanc puis devient noir avec un underscore blanc qui clignote sans fin. Si je le démarre en appuyant sur ALT il me propose deux disques dur nommés chacun "macintosh HD" pourtant dans l'utilitaire de disque mon fusion drive est bien divisé en deux macintosh HD & BOOTCAMP (en MS-DOT (fat32)

voici ce que raconte mon terminal :


```
Last login: Wed Dec 13 20:16:42 on console
MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             549.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.0 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +798.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk3s1

MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group A78864F5-AD60-4325-9E02-9D4A0A9D7A88
    =========================================================
    Name:         nomdugroupe
    Status:       Online
    Size:         805013159936 B (805.0 GB)
    Free Space:   253952 B (254.0 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 54FE5FDF-7CA4-4F89-B540-F164C26933E7
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     255716540416 B (255.7 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9CCF0DE7-4F14-4D8C-A57B-5B774905890B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     549296619520 B (549.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 55CC89D0-9523-4EA2-A7F2-E209B969C262
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          798420107264 B (798.4 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Décembre 2017)

D'abord je vois que tu as bien récupéré une *Recovery HD* à l'emplacement attendu --> 

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
```

Ensuite : ton _MacBook Pro_ de _2012_ supportant l'OS «Sierra» > est compatible avec l'installation de Windows-10.

Il n'y a pas de raison a priori pour que Windows-10 ne puisse pas s'installer dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* qui a été créé. Tu confirmes que l'installation s'est opérée complètement et que c'est au re-démarrage que Windows ne se lance pas ?


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Oui je confirme !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Je ne suis pas du tout connaisseur ès Windows (je n'utilise pas cet OS). Je suis donc mal placé pour des conseils pointus.

Tu peux passer la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk1s1
```


qui monte le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk1s1* du HDD

Puis la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


qui liste récursivement le contenu de ce volume monté

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici le tableau obtenu. C'est pour vérifier si un dossier *Microsoft* a été créé dans ce volume.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

En attendant ta réponse j'ai supprimé la partition windows (puisqu'elle ne fonctionnait pas)
J'ai voulu reprendre tout à zéro mais lorsque je lance l'assistant bootcamp voilà ce qu'il me dit :







et voilà ce que me dis la commande diskutil :


```
Last login: Thu Dec 14 09:56:18 on ttys000
MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             749.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +998.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk4

MBP-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

L'erreur concerne la clé USB --> elle a une table de partition mais pas de partition définie montant un volume.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 mbr fat32 Wininstall 100%
```


qui remet une table *MBR* > crée une partition *FAT-32* montant un volume intitulé *Wininstall*

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si les choses sont débloquées.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Ta manipulation fonctionne mais malgré ça lorsque je lance bootcamp que je clic sur "continuer" apres avoir été sur cette fenetre : 





il me dit ceci :


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Redonne le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```

Je parie qu'on est revenu à la case départ avec la clé.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

```
Last login: Thu Dec 14 11:39:33 on ttys001
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             749.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +998.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTAL               16.0 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.5 GB     disk5

MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Alors je vais faire la conjecture suivante : Windows-10 boote en mode *UEFI* (en utilisant une table de partition *GPT* et plus *MBR*) --> la clé auxiliaire d'installation a peut-être alors besoin d'une table *GPT* aussi ?

Pour explorer cette hypothèse --> tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 gpt fat32 WININSTALL 100%
```


qui inscrit une *GPT* sur le disque de la clé > un format *FAT-32* sur la partition principale et remonte un volume intitulé *WININSTALL*

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si ça fonctionne.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Il semblerait que la clé USB fonctionne par contre je ne sais pas pourquoi mais le processus ne va pas jusqu'au bout et affiche : 
	

		
			
		

		
	







je ne comprends pas je fais pourtant exactement comme dans la video ci-jointe : 




l'affichage à lieu une fois que le chargement est terminé (à 4:02) alors que sur la vidéo la personne peut choisir la taille de sa partition.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

L'information importante (à retenir) est donc que l'installation de Windows-10 requiert une table *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) y compris sur le disque de la clé auxiliaire.

Le nouveau message d'erreur te signale qu'il faut une version *64-bit* de Windows (le panneau dit : Windows-8 mais ça doit s'appliquer à Windows-10).

Regarde le début de ta vidéo : après que le bavard ait choisi Windows-10 à télécharger et le pays > intervient un panneau de choix entre *32-bit* et *64-bit* --> es-tu sûr d'avoir sélectionné *64-bit* pour télécharger ton *ISO* ? --> d'après le message d'erreur > ça ne le semble pas.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Dans le doute je vais relancer en étant bien sûr que je lance la 64... le procédé prend 1H. 
Avant cela j'ai lancé plusieurs fois l'opération et mon utilitaire de disque s'encombre, qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour nettoyer tout ça ?


```
Last login: Thu Dec 14 15:35:58 on ttys001
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ ugobouhon$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             749.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +998.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X86FRE_FR-FR... +3.5 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk7
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Ce ne sont que des images-disques montées en volume. Tente les commandes (les unes après les autres) -->

```
diskutil umount force disk 4
diskutil umount force disk 5
diskutil umount force disk 6
diskutil umount force disk 7
```

qui démontent les volumes de ces images-disques

- ou re-démarre une fois ton Mac.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Merci Macomaniac, on progresse ^^ !
La clé USB fonctionne, bootcamp va jusqu'au bout. Mais.... lorsque bootcamp à la fin de son installation a fait redémarrer mon macbook pro windows n'a pas démarré. Même en appuyant sur ALT celui-ci me montre que j'ai deux DD au nom de macintosh HD et deux "clés USB" nommée windows et EFI boot.

je suis surpris de na pas avoir de DD recovery..


```
Last login: Thu Dec 14 17:46:36 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ $ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *256.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             255.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage nomdugroupe             549.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.0 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +798.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 8D068279-0B57-48DA-AC23-735D2E13653E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.0 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              16.0 GB    disk3s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Ugo-2:~ $
```


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2017)

Il faut faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne non partitionné, l'installation ne se fera pas dans un disque dur USB.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut faire l'installation dans le disque dur interne non partitionné, l'installation ne se fera pas dans un disque dur USB.



Merci pour ta réponse ! C'est très sympa de ta part de prendre le temps de m'aider.
Je ne suis vraiment pas doué... Peux-tu m'expliquer comment je dois m'y prendre ?


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2017)

Déjà tu suis les instructions de macomaniac pour remettre en l'état ton disque dur interne. Il faut impérativement que ce dernier ne possède qu'une partition unique. C'est seulement à cette condition que tu pourras faire l'installation de Windows.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà tu suis les instructions de macomaniac pour remettre en l'état ton disque dur interne. Il faut impérativement que ce dernier ne possède qu'une partition unique. C'est seulement à cette condition que tu pourras faire l'installation de Windows.



locke,
Avant de faire cette dernière instal de bootcamp mon macbook pro ne possédait déjà qu'une partition unique... du moins c'est ce qu'il me semble parce que j'avais déjà suivit toutes les instructions de macomaniac.


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2017)

Si tout est OK coté partition, il faut aussi impérativement que le fichier .iso de Windows 7 provienne de chez Microsoft et en aucun cas une version bidouillée, car l'installation ne se fera pas.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

J'essaie d'installer windows 10.
Voici le lien sur lequel je chope ISO : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO directement chez microsoft


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

*flashark*

Je réponds à une de tes questions antérieures  (un peu écartée de l'urgence de ton souci d'installer Windows) :


flashark a dit:


> en appuyant sur ALT celui-ci me montre que j'ai deux DD au nom de macintosh HD



Tu as l'affichage de 2 disques intitulés *Macintosh HD* parce que... le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas monté. Oui : je le dis bien --> il n'est pas monté dans le temps du boot de l'*EFI* où tu te situes à l'écran du *boot_manager* (appelé par "*alt*").

Pourquoi le volume Macintosh HD n'est-il pas monté ? Car il est l'hôte d'un *Logical Volume CoreStorage* > lequel n'est jamais automatiquement exporté à partir de son magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* dans le temps du boot.

Alors comment se fait-il qu'au moins un volume intitulé *Macintosh HD* se trouve affiché > si le volume *Macintosh HD* n'est pas monté > du fait que son support *Logical Volume* n'est pas exporté ?

Il ne faut jamais croire que ce que l'on voit (le « phénomène graphique ») équivaut à l'« essence logique » de la manifestation.

Ce que tu vois affiché à l'écran sous l'intitulé *Macintosh HD* n'est jamais le volume *Macintosh HD* > c'est le volume du « *booter* » qui monte sur la partition auxiliaire de pré-démarrage > et qui est chargé d'exporter le *Logical Volume CoreStorage* et par là-même de remonter le volume-hôte *Macintosh HD*.

Oui mais je vois *2* *Macintosh HD*. Bien sûr : tu as un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > avec *2* magasins de stockage physique *Physical Volumes* --> tu as donc *2* volumes « *booter* » en charge du pré-démarrage > l'un = le volume *Boot OS X* qui monte automatiquement sur la partition *disk0s3* du SSD dans le temps du boot de l'*EFI* > l'autre le volume *Recovery HD* qui monte pareillement sur la partition *disk1s3* du HDD et dont la fonction prioritaire a été convertie à celle de « *second booter* » du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage*.

Tu peux donc choisir l'un ou l'autre des *2* « *booters* » --> le pré-démarrage exportant le *Logical Volume* et remontant le volume *Macintosh HD* va s'opérer.

Oui mais pourquoi ces volumes « *booter* » sont-ils intitulés *Macintosh HD* ? - simple affaire de fichiers *.disklabel* (fichiers de dénomination du volume) > qui se trouvent transmettre l'intitulé *Macintosh HD* pour les 2 volumes « *booter* » dans le temps du boot de l'*EFI*. Càd. l'intitulé du volume non monté qu'ils sont chargés de pré-démarrer. Cela permet à l'utilisateur de « croire » qu'il boote directement le volume *Macintosh HD* > alors qu'il boote les « *booter* » éponymes de ce volume non monté.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup Macomaniac pour ces explications super précises !
Je ne suis qu'un néophyte mais je pense avoir compris l'idée dans les grandes lignes.


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

Cela dit, je suis toujours bloqué ^^'


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Autant je peux disserter sur les mécanismes du *CoreStorage* > autant je suis court pour ce qui est de Windows : je n'utilise pas cet OS et j'ignore donc les arcanes de son installation et de son lancement sur Mac.

Juste une question : de quelle année date ton _MacBook Pro_ ?


----------



## flashark (14 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Autant je peux disserter sur les mécanismes du *CoreStorage* > autant je suis court pour ce qui est de Windows : je n'utilise pas cet OS et j'ignore donc les arcanes de son installation et de son lancement sur Mac.
> 
> Juste une question : de quelle année date ton _MacBook Pro_ ?



mid 2012 !


----------



## macomaniac (14 Décembre 2017)

Il est donc bien compatible avec l'installation de Windows-10 (c'était la question que je m'étais posée).

Qu'est-ce qui se passe exactement ? - tu parviens à démarrer et à effectuer l'installation de W-10 > mais au de-démarrage du Mac en fin d'installation > il n'y a pas démarrage sur cet OS - ce qui te permettrait d'installer les pilotes ?


----------



## flashark (15 Décembre 2017)

Salut Macomaniac !

J'ai finalement réussi à installer Windows 10 ! 
Ce que j'ai fait que je n'avais vu nul part sur vidéo tuto, c'était de redémarrer l'ordinateur, laisser la clé bootable connectée, appuyer sur ALT et choisir la clé USB bootable. Ensuite l'installation c'est faite toute seule.

Je tiens à te dire un grand merci, tu m'as appris beaucoup de chose tout au long de ce forum !


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2017)

flashark a dit:


> J'ai finalement réussi à installer Windows 10 !


Comme quoi la persévérance a du bon, encore faut-il suivre toutes les manipulations.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2017)

Content pour toi que tu aies réussi à la fin (des fins).

Tu avais dit que tu voyais affichées -->


flashark a dit:


> deux "clés USB" nommée windows et EFI boot.


- quelle est l'option que tu as choisie ?

----------

Au total > mes contributions sont plutôt restées périphériques à l'objet principal : l'installation de Windows. Et pour persister dans cette veine > quand tu notais :


flashark a dit:


> je suis surpris de ne pas avoir de DD recovery



- si tu te réfères à mon _laïus_ du message #34 > voici ce que tu peux en conclure -->


dès lors que tu vois affichés 2 volumes *Macintosh HD* > donc aucun n'est le vrai *Macintosh HD* non monté dans le temps du boot de l'*EFI* > mais qui sont les 2 volumes (renommés) des « *booters* » du *Logical Volume CoreStorage* = *Boot OS X* (SSD) et *Recovery HD* (HHD)


alors il est impossible que le même volume monté *Recovery HD* soit affiché 2 fois simultanément : une fois sous l'intitulé *Macintosh HD* en tant que volume du « *second booter* » du *CoreStorage* > une fois sous l'intitulé *Récupération 10.xx.x* en tant que volume du *RecoveryOS* de secours


comme la fonction « *booter* » a la priorité au démarrage sur la fonction « *récupération* » --> le volume *Recovery HD* est donc affiché sous l'intitulé *Macintosh HD* (n°2) en tant que volume du second « *booter* » *CoreStorage* (celui du HDD)

=> tu tiens là la raison pour laquelle les ingénieurs de la  ont inventé le démarrage sur le *RecoveryOS* via *⌘R* --> pour pallier l'impossibilité de l'affichage d'un volume *Recovery HD* (sous l'intitulé : *Récupération 10.xx.x*) à l'écran du *boot_manager* dès qu'existe un format *CoreStorage* (Fusion Drive > FileVault > ou *CoreStorage* simple non chiffré).


----------



## flashark (26 Décembre 2017)

Désolé du retard,

L'option que j'avais choisie était Windows.
A tous, bonnes fêtes de fin d'années  !


----------

